# Has it always been this way?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Went on a hunt for some IMR 4831 today so I could start working up a load for my 7mm...long story short, not a single magnum primer or 4831 to be found. Also a noticeable shortage in the selection of projectiles. I ended up with 160gr Partitions but I really wanted Accubonds. It was either that or Hornady SST in 162gr but I didn't want to buy 100 of something my rifle May or may not like.

Is it just since Sandy Hook that the reloading supplies are so scarce or has it always been this way?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That event really sent things over the edge.... a few years earlier, quite a few people were scared when Obama first took office so people loaded up on supplies. It seems to be hit or miss in a lot of areas. When I was in UT over the holidays, I couldn't believe how much powder was on the shelves - the only one that I use that I didn't see was Varget.

Out here in VA, I've been surprised to see a lot of powder on the shelves - 8lb kegs of H1000, Retumbo, RL-22, IMR 4831, etc. I think things are slowly getting better. 

As far as scoring some 160 Accubonds, do some searching on the internet and you'll likely find them. I'd check out powerdervalley.com - they usually have quite the selection of bullets.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last 2 years has been real hard on reloading supplies but this last year I have been seeing a lot more primers and powders on the shelves. Not the ones that I want but it is coming back. Bullets are easy, just check all the on line catalogs if you can't find them locally.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, figured I'd shoot these 160gr Partitions to see if this rifle will even group a 160...if it does, I may look for some AB in the same weight. Or maybe the Partitions will be just what those Elk are looking for...

I was just really disappointed to not find any of the powders or primers I wanted. I'll look a couple more places tomorrow.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Sportsman's Warehouse in Midvale had two 8 pound kegs of IMR4831 on their shelves on Thursday. It's definitely hit or miss... some days I go look around there are several pounds of many different powders on the shelves and other days I go and shelves are empty except for 50BMG.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its way Way WAY better than it was a year ago. The only powder I've not found in the past couple months is Varget. I'm good on all other powders... I have 1 full can of varget and I need to stretch it out until I can get more.

Cabelas website has 8lb jugs of IMR4831 in stock right now

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo..._l=SBC;cat104792580;cat104761080;cat333152280

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Cabelas website has 8lb jugs of IMR4831 in stock right now
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo..._l=SBC;cat104792580;cat104761080;cat333152280
> 
> -DallanC


But you still have to pay the hazard shipping even if shipped to the store for local pick up.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies had them in stock as of Saturday.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> The Sportsman's Warehouse in Midvale had two 8 pound kegs of IMR4831 on their shelves on Thursday. It's definitely hit or miss... some days I go look around there are several pounds of many different powders on the shelves and other days I go and shelves are empty except for 50BMG.


Their shelves are a barren wasteland compared to those at Cabela's. Those are the two places I went to yesterday.

I was able to find the Hornady Shellholder and Partitions I needed at Sportsman's and the 7mm Dies at Cabelas. Neither place had any magnum primers, Cabelas had some powders but no 4831, Sportsmans has almost no powder at all.

PM Replied elkmule


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> Their shelves are a barren wasteland compared to those at Cabela's. Those are the two places I went to yesterday.


I have had fantastic success finding the powder that I need at Cal-Ranch. Cal-Ranch is considerably overpriced for their reloading components but their powder prices are identical to Sportsman's/Cabela's. So I go to Sportsman's for the other components.

If Cabela's was closer I would probably visit there more often... cant' wait for the Farmington location!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Cal Ranch has been a great source of powder in Logan at least. Al's sports usually has a good variety as well.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Found 1lb. of 4831 today at Discount Guns & Ammo. Still no magnum rifle primers at any location, but hey now I can get some .270 and .243 loaded up while I wait.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

When I first got my 7mm Rem. Mag. there were no magnum rifle primers to be found. I substituted the Winchester Large Rifle (standard) primer and it worked fine. That primer has a rep. for being hotter than other large rifle primers.

Can you find any WLR primers?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Azar said:


> When I first got my 7mm Rem. Mag. there were no magnum rifle primers to be found. I substituted the Winchester Large Rifle (standard) primer and it worked fine. That primer has a rep. for being hotter than other large rifle primers.
> 
> Can you find any WLR primers?


I would bet those are not hard to find. That's what I use, and I've found them at just about every place I've gone that caries reloading supplies. I'm in Alabama, but I wouldn't think that they're much more scarce in Utah.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Found 1lb. of 4831 today at Discount Guns & Ammo. Still no magnum rifle primers at any location, but hey now I can get some .270 and .243 loaded up while I wait.


Not sure if you're looking for more 4831 or not but powdervalleyinc.com has it for $22/lb or $158/8lb and they have CCI LRM primers for $30/1000 primers or Winchester LRM Primers for $31/1000 primers.

You'd have to pay hazmat fees, but at their prices, it doesn't take much of an order to make it worth it. Especially if you're ordering primers.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just remember you can not have primers and powder in the same shipment. So if you are ordering primers and powder then that is two hazmat fees along with two separate shipping fees.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Critter said:


> Just remember you can not have primers and powder in the same shipment. So if you are ordering primers and powder then that is two hazmat fees along with two separate shipping fees.


Are you sure about that? I've never ordered both at one time, but this is on their website:



> *WE CAN COMBINE UP TO 48 LBS. OF POWDER AND PRIMERS UNDER ONE HAZMAT TO SAVE YOU MONEY. IF SENDING FUNDS IN ADVANCE, PLEASE CALL FOR ASSISTANCE IN CALCULATING YOUR AMOUNT.*


On midsouthshooterssupply.com their faq section has this statement:



> Powder and primers can be packed together on ground shipments for one hazardous charge provided the total weight of the order (including packaging) remains below 50 lbs.


And on ballisticproducts.com they state:



> A Ground Hazmat shipping surcharge of $28.50 will apply to all orders containing powder or primers. Combine powder and primers for a better value. Maximum shipment weights of 32lbs powder; 50lbs powder and primers combined.


Like I said, I've never ordered the two together, but it seems like they'll send both for one hasmat fee.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have quite a few Winchester WLR primers as that is what I'm using in my .243 and .270 loads. The Nosler reloading manual specified Fed 215 Magnum primers so that is why I was looking for those specifically.

Another funny thing is that older Hornady books routinely specified WIN primers but it seems to have shifted largely to Federal as well....wonder why that is?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

willfish4food, 

That is the first place that I have seen that they will combine powder and primers under one hazmat fee. All others it takes two separate shipments and from what I know UPS or FedEx will not accept powder and primers together. That is unless they have changed their policies.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Critter said:


> willfish4food,
> 
> That is the first place that I have seen that they will combine powder and primers under one hazmat fee. All others it takes two separate shipments and from what I know UPS or FedEx will not accept powder and primers together. That is unless they have changed their policies.


Well, I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask then. Worst case you find out you have to pay two fees; best case you save a bunch on shipping.

It's never really made sense to me anyway. Powder alone or primers alone require hazmat, but a loaded cartridge only requires an ORM-D label and you're good to go? crazy.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Are you sure about that? I've never ordered both at one time, but this is on their website:
> 
> On midsouthshooterssupply.com their faq section has this statement:
> 
> ...


I have ordered both at the same time. I have had shipments upto 48 lbs come to me and the information you quoted is correct. You can get it with one hazmat fee and one shipping fee.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

KineKilla- You still looking for Federal large rifle magnum primers? I found a store here in Alabama that has three CASES of them. My dad is driving out to Utah at the end of the month and I'd bet he'd be willing to bring them out. I think they were $35/1000. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Went on a hunt for some IMR 4831 today so I could start working up a load for my 7mm...long story short, not a single magnum primer or 4831 to be found. Also a noticeable shortage in the selection of projectiles. I ended up with 160gr Partitions but I really wanted Accubonds. It was either that or Hornady SST in 162gr but I didn't want to buy 100 of something my rifle May or may not like.
> 
> Is it just since Sandy Hook that the reloading supplies are so scarce or has it always been this way?


Boy, there is a lot of rifle powder and primers in Evanston right now; Sports World mostly.

Not much for bullets though.

.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Boy, there is a lot of rifle powder and primers in Evanston right now; Sports World mostly.
> 
> Not much for bullets though.
> 
> .


Might have to make the drive up there this weekend then. I checked Sportsman's, Scheels, Cabelas, Cal Ranch and Discount Guns & Ammo...and not a single Magnum LR Primer at any of those places.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

While Evanston is an option, I'm betting there are still places closer that have magnum primers. Are you specifically looking for the Federal 215 or will any LRM primer do?

Call around to other "local" stores. I've seen magnum rifle primers at the Riverdale SW within the past few weeks. Remington 9 1/2M, Winchester WLRM, etc. Can't say that I've specifically seen the Federal 215 though.

Cal Ranch in Layton & Farr West
Sportsmans Warehouse in Riverdale
Kents Sports Store in Ogden
...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Hornady manual calls for Winchester WLRM primers, the Nosler manual wants Federal 215. I'm planning on loading 160gr. Nosler Partitions and Accubonds over IMR 4831 as my starting test loads.

I stopped in to Gallenson's today and found both. I bought enough of each that I should be good for a long time.


----------

